

Trying to Improve CouchDB's Performance with NIFs - KlausTrainer
http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-programming/browse_thread/thread/f667a9a87ada3e7d

======
mthomas
For those who are unfamiliar with the erlang parlance, like me: native
implemented functions (NIFs). <http://www.erlang.org/doc/man/erl_nif.html>

------
bhiggins
improving Erlang performance... by not using Erlang. neat.

next step: stop using CouchDB?

